# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  विश्व सुंदरी प्रतियोगिता: वर्ष 2012

## ingole

*दोस्तों इस सूत्र मे मैं आपको वर्ष2012  की विश्व सुंदरी प्रतियोगिता के बारे मे पूरी जानकारी देने का प्रयास करूँगा........

आप सभी का सहयोग भी अपेक्षित है:*:girl:

----------


## ingole

*दोस्तों इस साल कि ये प्रतियोगिता मंगोलिया मे हो रही है और इसका अंतिम चरण आज ही है आज शाम को विश्व की ११६ प्रतियोगियों मे से किसी एक का चयन होगा.*

----------


## ingole

एक नजर डालते है सभी प्रतियोगियों पर :


*मिस अल्बानिया : फ्लोरियाना गारो*

----------


## ingole

*मिस अंगोला: एड्मिल्जा निकोशिया मोटा सेंटोस*

----------


## ingole

*मिस अर्जेंटीना : जोसेफिना हेर्रिरो*

----------


## ingole

*मिस अरूबा : लुसिएनेत्तो वेर्होक्स , 19 वर्ष*

----------


## ingole

*मिस आस्ट्रेलिया : जेसिका मिसेल कहावती ,२३ वर्ष*

----------


## ingole

*मिस आस्ट्रिया : अमीना डागी ,17 वर्ष*

----------


## ingole

*मिस बहामास : दरोनिक यंग, 20वर्ष*

----------


## ingole

*मिस बारबाडोस : मेरियेले इयोन विकी , 21 वर्ष*

----------


## ingole

*मिस स्पेन : अरंजजू येस्टेवेज गोडोय,२३ वर्ष*

----------


## ingole

*मिस श्रीलंका : सुमुदु प्रसादिनी विजेसिंघे ,२३ वर्ष*

----------


## ingole

*मिस ST KITTS & NEVIS: MARKYSA O'LOUGHLIN, 20 वर्ष*

----------


## ingole

*मिस SURINAME :स्तेफिनिक ग्रेस जेतिले, 22 वर्ष*

----------


## ingole

*मिस स्वीडन : साना जेंनेदल ,१९ वर्ष*

----------


## ingole

*मिस तंजानिया : लिसा पीटर जेनसन ,२४ वर्ष*

----------


## ingole

*मिस थाईलैंड : वनेस्सा फूयांग हर्मेन्न ,२१ वर्ष*

----------


## ingole

*मिस त्रिनिनाद & टोबेगो : अथालिया तिज्राह सेमुअल ,२४ वर्ष*

----------


## ingole

*मिस तुर्की :अकल्या सेमुएली दनोग्लू , २० वर्ष*

----------


## ingole

*मिस यु****ा :फियोना बिज्जू ,१९ वर्ष*

----------


## ingole

*मिस यूक्रेन :CARYNA ZHYRONKINA ,20 वर्ष*

----------


## ingole

*मिस यूनाइटेड स्टेट :क्लाऊडीन बुक ,२० वर्ष*

----------


## ingole

*मिस उरुग्वे : वेलेंताइना हेंडरसन अरोम्ब्रू ,१८ वर्ष*

----------


## ingole

*मिस यू एस वर्जिन आइलैंड :ताईशा लेश्ले, २४ वर्ष*

----------


## ingole

*मिस वेनेजुएला : गेब्रियेला फेरारी पिरानो ,२१ वर्ष*

----------


## ingole

*मिस वियतनाम : होंग्मी वू ,२३ वर्ष*

----------


## ingole

*मिस वेल्स : सोफी एलिजाबेथ मौल्ड्स ,१९ वर्ष*

----------


## ingole

*मिस जिम्बाब्बे : बोगोनी लकामा ,२४ वर्ष*

----------


## ingole

*विश्व सुंदरी के प्रतियोगिता के प्रमुख चरण :

इस प्रतियोगिता के चैलेंज इवेंट सेक्सन मे पोइंट्स मिलते हैं जो कि फाइनल स्कोरबोर्ड मे जोड़े जाते हैं : इस साल के इवेंट्स इस तरह से हैं,*

*----डिजाइनर अवार्ड 
----बीच ब्यूटी
----स्पोर्ट्स एंड फिटनेस 
----परफोर्मिंग टेलेंट 
----टॉप मोडल 
----मल्टीमीडिया अवार्ड 
----ब्यूटी विथ ए परपज*

----------


## ingole

*डिजाइनर अवार्ड का कार्यक्रम २६ जुलाई २०१२ को शंघाई मे संपन्न हुआ था .*

----------


## alymax

> *विश्व सुंदरी के प्रतियोगिता के प्रमुख चरण :
> 
> इस प्रतियोगिता के चैलेंज इवेंट सेक्सन मे पोइंट्स मिलते हैं जो कि फाइनल स्कोरबोर्ड मे जोड़े जाते हैं : इस साल के इवेंट्स इस तरह से हैं,*
> 
> *----डिजाइनर अवार्ड 
> ----बीच ब्यूटी
> ----स्पोर्ट्स एंड फिटनेस 
> ----परफोर्मिंग टेलेंट 
> ----टॉप मोडल 
> ...


मित्र इसमें जनता जनार्दन वोटो मूल्य होता है या नहीं  कृपया इसके बारे में बतावे

----------


## ingole

*डिजाइनर अवार्ड मे वान्या  मिश्रा*

----------


## Rasik Lal

*विश्व सुंदरियों की दर्शन कराने हेतु ओंगोले जी को धन्यवाद*

----------


## alymax

> *विश्व सुंदरियों की दर्शन कराने हेतु ओंगोले जी को धन्यवाद*


मित्र हमारी तरफ भी

----------


## ingole

> मित्र इसमें जनता जनार्दन वोटो मूल्य होता है या नहीं  कृपया इसके बारे में बतावे


*जहाँ तक मुझे पता है.............इसमें जनमत का कोई प्रावधान नहीं है*

----------


## ingole

> *विश्व सुंदरियों की दर्शन कराने हेतु ओंगोले जी को धन्यवाद*





> मित्र हमारी तरफ भी


*धन्यवाद दोस्तों..................फाइ  ल तो अभी बाकी है ...............*

----------


## alymax

> *जहाँ तक मुझे पता है.............इसमें जनमत का कोई प्रावधान नहीं है*


तब तो लुट का कोई चांस नही है .............................

----------


## ingole

*डिजाइनर ड्रेस के टॉप टेन प्रतियोगी इस तरह से रहे हैं:

-बारबाडोस 
-स्वीडन
-यूक्रेन
-बोलीविया 
-स्पेन 
-पोर्तोरीको 
-पेरू
-हंगरी
-फिलीपींस
-बहामास*

----------


## ingole

*मित्रों बीच ब्यूटी प्रतियोगिता के शीर्ष दस प्रतियोगी इस तरह से हैं:

------नाइजीरिया 
------नेपाल 
------गुअदेलौप (GUADELOUPE)
------आस्ट्रेलिया 
------चाइना 
------चेक रिपब्लिक 
------कोलंबिया 
------ब्राजील 
------वेल्स 
------नॉर्दर्न आयरलैंड* 



*भारत की वान्या मिश्रा इसमें 17 वे स्थान पे रही .*

----------


## Rasik Lal

> तब तो लुट का कोई चांस नही है .............................


फिर  तो आप क भी कुछ न कुछ करना पड़ेगा राज ....शायद देखने की मंजूरी मिल जाये नजदीक से

----------


## Rasik Lal

> *धन्यवाद दोस्तों..................फाइ  ल तो अभी बाकी है ...............*


स्वागत  है  आप  का  भी  मित्र

----------


## alymax

> फिर  तो आप क भी कुछ न कुछ करना पड़ेगा राज ....शायद देखने की मंजूरी मिल जाये नजदीक से


हा हा हा हा मित्र मंजूरी .......................नहीं मिलेगीcentral 41

----------


## ingole

*"ब्यूटी विथ ए परपज" के शीर्ष दस प्रतियोगी 


---ग्वाटेमाला 

---वेल्स 

---यू एस ए

---मेक्सिको 

---आस्ट्रेलिया 

**---इंडिया* *

---इंडोनेशिया 

---जमैका 

---केन्या 

---इंग्लॅण्ड*

----------


## ingole

*टॉप मोडल शो के शीर्ष दस प्रतियोगी इस तरह से हैं :


---आस्ट्रेलिया 

---बेलैज 

---ब्राजील 

---चिली 

---चाइना 

---जमैका 

---मक्सिको

---पोलैंड 

---साउथ सूडान 

---स्पेन* 



*भारत की वान्या मिश्रा इसमें 26 वे स्थान पे हैं.*

----------


## ingole

*" परफार्मिंग टेलेंट शो "


---चाइना 
---जमैका 
---नॉर्वे 
---पनामा
---फिलीपींस 
---ब्राजील 
---कुराकाओ (CURACAO)
---डेनमार्क 
---कजाकिस्तान
---लातविया* 



*इस इवेंट मे भारत की वान्य मिश्र का नाम शीर्ष 25 प्रतियोगियों मे भी नहीं है .*

----------


## AVF000

_कमाल की खूबसूरती है।

_


> *मिस नेपाल : श्रुति श्रेष्ठ ,२३ वर्ष*

----------


## ingole

*मिस वर्ल्ड प्रतियोगिता से जुड़ी कुछ अनसुनी दास्तां...* 

 - 1951 में मिस स्वीडन वर्ल्ड किकि हाकोसन पहली सुंदरी बनीं जिन्होंने स्विम सूट में यह ताज पहना।

- 1966 में रीता फारिया ने ताज जीतकर पहली बार इस प्रतियोगिता में देश का नाम रोशन किया।

-  1970 में पहली बार दो अश्वेत महिलाएं (जेनिफर हॉस्टेन, ग्रेनाडा व पर्ल  जैनसन, द. अफ्रीका) प्रतियोगिता में पहले और दूसरे स्थान पर रहीं, जो कि एक  बड़ी उपलब्धि थी।

- 1979 में विश्वभर में दर्शकों की संख्या  ने 500 मिलियन का आंकड़ा छुआ और बरमूडा की सुंदरी गिना स्वैंसन की जीत को  राष्ट्रीय अवकाश के रूप में मनाया गया।

- 1980 में पहली बार  मिस वर्ल्ड प्रतियोगिता के नियमों व प्रक्रिया में बदलाव करते हुए सुंदरता  के साथ ही आकर्षक व्यक्तित्व व बुद्धिमत्ता की कसौटी को भी शामिल किया गया।

- 1986 में मशहूर हॉलीबुड अभिनेत्री हैली बेरी ने प्रतियोगिता में हिस्सा लिया मगर वे ताज जीतने में असफल रहीं।

-  1991 में पहली व अंतिम बार अटलांटा (यूनाइटेड स्टेट्स) में यह प्रतियोगिता  आयोजित हुई जिसमें वैनेजुएला की अब तक की सफलतम मॉडल निनिबेथ लेल ने ताज  पर कब्जा किया।

- 1992 से 1995 का समय मिस वर्ल्ड  प्रतियोगिता के इतिहास में स्वर्णिम कहा जा सकता है। इस दौरान दर्शकों की  संख्या 1.2 बिलियन से बढ़कर 1.8 बिलियन हुई।

- 1994 में  ऐश्वर्या राय ने मिस वल्र्ड का ताज जीतकर 28 वर्ष बाद भारत का नाम फिर से  रोशन किया। इसके बाद अगले सात सालों में भारत ने चार बार ताज अपने नाम  किया।

- भारत में पहली बार 1996 में बैंगलौर क्रिकेट स्टेडियम में यह प्रतियोगिता आयोजित हुई, जिसमें मिस ग्रीक जीतीं।

-  2001 में पहली बार अश्वेत अफ्रीका सुंदरी अगबानी डेरेगो ने ताज जीता और  अगले वर्ष उन्हीं के होमटाउन (अबुजा, नाइजीरिया) में मिस वर्ल्ड  प्रतियोगिता आयोजित हुई।

----------


## Toofanmail

> _कमाल की खूबसूरती है।
> 
> _


आहा हा .एक ही जगह सब कुछ .कमाल है

----------


## ingole

*2010 के  बाद एक बार फिर से चीन के मंगोलिया में मिस वर्ल्ड प्रतियोगिता आयोजित  किया जा रहा है। 2010 में मिस वर्ल्ड कॉन्टेस्ट चीन और नार्वे के बीच एक  कूटनीतिक विवाद में फँस गई थी। नार्वे ने मेजबान चीन पर आरोप लगाया था कि  उसने धोखा कर मिस नार्वे को कॉन्टेस्ट से बाहर कर दिया।

गौरतलब है कि चीन और नार्वे के रिश्तों में उस वक्त कड़वाहट आ गई थी जब  ओस्लो स्थित नोबेल समिति ने 2010 का नोबेल शांति पुरस्कार चीन के विद्रोही  नेता लियु जियाओबो को देने का फैसला किया था।

चीन के सान्या शहर में आयोजित एक रंगारंग समारोह में अमेरिका की 18 वर्षीय  एलेक्जेंड्रिया मिल्स को ‘मिस वर्ल्ड’ चुना गया, लेकिन मिल्स के जश्न में  उस वक्त रंग में भंग पड़ गया था, जब नार्वे द्वारा यह दावा किया गया कि  उसकी सबसे बड़ी प्रतिस्पर्धी मिस नार्वे को साजिश के तहत बाहर का रास्ता  दिखा दिया गया।

प्रतियोगिता में करीब से जुड़े लोगों को यह देखकर काफी ताज्जुब हुआ था कि  23 साल की मिस नार्वे मैरियन बिर्केडल को ‘टॉप फाइव’ में भी जगह नहीं मिल  सकी। जानकारों का मानना था कि जजों ने बीजिंग के दबाव में आकर ऐसा किया।*

----------


## ingole

*दुनिया के सबसे बड़े खूबसूरती के मुकाबले में आज हर किसी की  निगाहें भारत की वान्या मिश्रा की ओर लगी हुईं हैं। चीन के ऑरडास में यह तय  होगा कि दुनिया की सबसे खूबसूरत लड़की कौन है।
*

*यहां दुनिया  भर की 116 सुंदरियों का मेला लगा हुआ है। इन्हीं के बीच कड़े मुकाबले के  बाद किसी एक को मिस वर्ल्ड 2012 का ताज पहनाया जाएगा। मार्च में फेमिना  मिस वर्ल्ड इंडिया 2012 चुनी गईं वान्या मिश्रा इस प्रतियोगिता में भारत  का प्रतिनिधित्व कर रही हैं।*

*आज सभी सुंदरियां इवनिंग  गाउन से लेकर स्विमिंग कॉस्ट्यूम तक में अपना दम दिखाएंगी। अंतत: जीतने  वाली सुंदरी को ऑरडास स्टेडियम में मौजूदा मिस वर्ल्ड (वेनेजुएला की  इवियान सार्कोस) के हाथों मिस वर्ल्ड 2012 का ताज पहनाया जाएगा।*

* क्या आप  जानते हैं कि इस सौंदर्य प्रतियोगिता की शुरुआत कैसे हुई थी।
*

*सौंदर्य  प्रतियोगिता सन् 1951 में पहली बार ब्रिटेन उत्सव के अंतर्गत मिस वर्ल्ड  प्रतियोगिता आयोजित की गई। पहली बार इस तरह की अनोखी प्रतियोगिता ने  दर्शकों की भारी भीड़ जुटाई। लगभग पूरे ब्रिटेन ने ही इसका लुत्फ उठाया।*

*इसकी  नींव इरिक मोरलेय ने रखी। उन्होंने अपने प्रभावी जनसंपर्क से इस  प्रतियोगिता को बहुत ही कम समय मे विश्व के अन्य लोकप्रिय आयोजनों  (वर्ल्डकप व ओलंपिक) के समकक्ष लाकर खड़ा कर दिया।*

*1959 से  1979 तक इस प्रतियोगिता के प्रसारण अधिकार बीबीसी के पास थे। उसके बाद  1980-88 तक यह कॉन्ट्रेक्ट थैम्स टीवी के पास रहा। इस दौरान प्रतियोगिता की  लोकप्रियता अपने चरम पर थी।*

*सिर्फ ब्रिटेन में ही लगभग इसके 27.5 मिलियन दर्शक थे। आज भी इस प्रतियोगिता की दर्शक संख्या करीब 2.5 बिलियन है।*

*प्रतियोगिता की कसौटी*

*मिस  वर्ल्ड कॉन्टेस्ट विश्व की सबसे लोकप्रिय और प्रतिष्ठित सौंदर्य  प्रतियोगिता है। हर वर्ष विभिन्न देशों की सुंदरियां मिस वर्ल्ड ताज जीतने  के लिए अपनी प्रतिभा का प्रदर्शन करती हैं। इसके प्रतिभागी को तीन कसौटियों  पर परखा जाता है, ब्यूटी, ग्लैमर और इंटेलिजेंसी।*

----------


## ingole

*मिस वर्ल्ड -2012 कंटेस्ट में जलवा दिखाने के लिए चीन पहुंची चंडीगढ़ की  वान्या मिश्रा अपनी मां वेद मिश्रा को हमेशा ही सरप्राइज देती रही है।  वान्या ने जब फेमिना मिस इंडिया का हीरों जड़ा ताज जीता था तो सबसे पहले  मां को मोबाइल पर फोन कर सरप्राइज दिया।
**चीन के डॉन्गशेंग फिटनेस  सेंटर स्टेडियम (ऑरडोस, इनर मंगोलिया) में आज शाम होने जा रहे मिस  वल्र्ड-2012 पेजेंट में वन्या भी खूबसूरती और स्मार्टनेस के तमाम  इम्तिहानों से गुजरेंगी। मिस वल्र्ड पेजेंट में वन्या भारत का प्रतिनिधित्व  कर रही हैं और उन पर नजरें टिकी हुई हैं चंडीगढ़ की भी।*
* वन्या  की मां वेद मिश्रा ने कहा कि फाइनल में जाने से पहले वन्या को प्रैक्टिस  करने का ज्यादा समय नहीं मिल पाया लेकिन जितना भी मिला, उसने पूरी जान लड़ा  दी है।*
*जिम, डाइट और सोशल वर्क, वन्या इन सभी में इतनी बिजी थी  कि मुझसे यहां मिलने आने का भी वक्त नहीं मिला। इसलिए मुझे उससे मिलने के  लिए मुंबई जाना पड़ा।*
*अभी पिछले एक महीने से वह मंगोलिया (चीन) में है और शुक्रवार को हुए ब्यूटी विद परपज कंपीटिशन में उसने टॉप 10 में जगह बनाई है।*

----------


## ingole

*वान्या को मदर्ज डे का बेताबी से इंतजार रहता था और आज मां वेद मिश्रा वान्या की सफलता के लिए दुआ मांग रही है।*

----------


## AVF000

_मित्र।
चाहूँगा कि आप इस सूत्र के बारे में जानकारी यहाँ भी दें।_
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5768

----------


## ingole

*चंडीगढ़ की इस खूबसूरत बाला की सफलता के लिए चंडीगढ़ वासियों की निगाहें चीन मे हो रहे  कंटेस्ट पर लगी है।*

----------


## ingole

*वान्या मिश्रा का सपना है कि भ्रूण हत्या का पूरी तरह से खात्मा हो जाए।*

----------


## alymax

> *चंडीगढ़ की इस खूबसूरत बाला की सफलता के लिए चंडीगढ़ वासियों की निगाहें चीन मे हो रहे  कंटेस्ट पर लगी है।*


मित्र तक वहा  क्या चल रहा है अभियान कहा तक सफल  है

----------


## ingole

> _मित्र।
> चाहूँगा कि आप इस सूत्र के बारे में जानकारी यहाँ भी दें।_
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5768


*धन्यवाद युवराज जी ...............अभी करता हू.......*

----------


## ingole

> मित्र तक वहा  क्या चल रहा है अभियान कहा तक सफल  है


*अभी तो शुरुआत हुयी है दोस्त...................कार्य  ्रम 7:30 pm चलेगा......तभी पता चल पायेगा कि किस प्रतियोगी का फाइनल स्कोर कितना है*

----------


## alymax

> *अभी तो शुरुआत हुयी है दोस्त................कार्यक  रम  7:30 pm चलेगा......तभी पता चल पायेगा कि किस प्रतियोगी का फाइनल स्कोर कितना है.*


मित्र आज रात ही जाए गा अर्थात १२ बजे तक

----------


## ingole

*ब्यूटी कंटेस्ट की दुनिया में देरी से कदम रखने वाली वान्या चंडीगढ़ में  पंजाब इंजीनियरिंग कॉलेज की स्टूडेंट रही है। सफलता को लेकर वान्या का  मूल मंत्र है खुद पर भरोसा।*

----------


## ingole

> मित्र आज रात ही जाए गा अर्थात १२ बजे तक


*हाँ..............वैसे फाइनल शो तो 5 से 7:30 तक का ही है* 
*तो मेरे ख़याल से तो शाम के आठ बजे तक निर्णय हो जायेगा.*

----------


## ingole

*खूबसूरती की दुनिया में नाम कमाने वाली इस बाला की एक और खास खूबी है और वो ये है कि वो पढ़ाई में बहुत तेज रही है।*

----------


## ingole

*ताजा खबर ::::वान्या  मिश्रा को मिली पहली कामयाबी:* *अवार्ड फॉर सोशल वर्क** मिला .............*

----------


## alymax

> *ताजा खबर ::::वान्या  मिश्रा को मिली पहली कामयाबी:* *अवार्ड फॉर सोशल वर्क** मिला .............*


बधाई हो मित्र ......................

----------


## ingole

*वान्या मिश्रा को मिली एक और कामयाबी "ब्यूटी विथ परपज" का अवार्ड भी मिला.

सभी प्रतियोगियों से आगे .....................नंबर एक पर चल रही हैं अभी........*

----------


## ingole

*दोस्तों अब सिर्फ एक राउंड और बाकी है, सिर्फ सात प्रतियोगी बाकी हैं ----------

**इंडिया ,जमैका, साऊथ सूडान, आस्ट्रेलिया, ब्राजील, चाइना और वेल्स*

----------


## ingole

*और मिस चाइना जीत गयी हैं.*

----------


## AVF000



----------


## AVF000



----------


## AVF000



----------


## ingole

*चीन की  माइनिंग सिटी ओरडोस में मिस वर्ल्ड 2012 में मिस इंडिया वान्या मिश्रा  सेमीफाइनल तक शीर्ष 15 प्रतिस्पर्धियों में नंबर एक पर थीं। सोशल नेटवर्किग  स्किल्स की वजह से उन्हें मिस सोशल मीडिया खिताब दिया गया। सेक्टर-19,  चंडीगढ़ की रहने वाली 21 वर्षीय वान्या को ‘मुक्तांगन’ संस्था में किए  कार्यो के लिए 50 अंक अतिरिक्त दिए गए। उन्हें मिस ब्यूटी विद अ पर्पज का  खिताब भी मिला, जिससे अंतिम सात की राह आसान हुई। लेकिन बाद के राउंड में  अन्य प्रतिभागी उनसे बेहतर निकले।*

----------


## G . One

Wow! Hot chicks, i liked them.

----------


## simply_deep

*मित्र ये प्रतियोगिता मेने भी देखि थी.. हार्ड लक फॉर* *मिस इंडिया वान्या मिश्रा..
**और आप का प्रयास प्रसंसनीय है..*

----------


## G . One

Vanya was looking really gorgeous. But who can make the impossible come possible. No one!

----------


## ingole

*धन्यवाद दोस्तों इस सूत्र को पसंद करने के लिए ..
अब शीघ्र ही इसका अगला वर्जन* *"विश्व सुंदरी प्रतियोगिता : वर्ष 2013"**
मैं पेश करने जा रहा हु .*

----------


## loolugupta

achchhi wa gyanvardhak jan kari hai

----------


## gupta rahul

बहुत बढीया hai

----------

